# Heil Gas Furnace Not Lighting



## kasi42 (Sep 27, 2010)

My Heil furnace (installed 2007, Model EDD4X36JA2) does not light nor does small blower motor turn on, but hums seemingly from the board at the bottom by the main blower. When power is switched to furnace, LED on main board lights about a dozen times, then twice (off and on), then repeats (without stop) the two flashes. Air works fine. Is this the small fan, the igniter(s), relay switch, or the main board itself that's bad? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## H. A. S. (Aug 18, 2010)

Does the manual have the flashing codes listed?


----------



## kasi42 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Heil Flashing Codes*

Thank you for your response. I do not have a manual that lists the fault codes for LED on the main board. Are the codes available somewhere else?


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

look on the back of the blower panel for the codes


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

That is an ac model number not a furnace model.


----------



## kasi42 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Heil Furnace*

Thanks for the information about the confusing of the AC number. Unfortunately, this is the only number on the front or inside the two access panels. It is a two-stage Heil furnace in a home 1750 square feet upstairs and approximately the same footage in the basement. Any suggestions where else to look for a model number?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

pull the top front panel off and look at the right or left side.


----------



## kasi42 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Heil Furnace Model No. H9MPT100J16C1*

Thanks, the only model number visible in the bottom of the furnace is H9MPT100J16C1. Is this a valid model number for the Heil furnace? 
Thanks again.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes.....


----------



## kasi42 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Heil Furnacem Nidek H9MPT100J16C1, Fault Codes*

The green LED on the mother board of my 2006 Heil two-stage furnace, flashes twice over and over, after first flashing seven or eight times when power is switched on. The furnace does not light; AC works fine including furnace blower. Any suggestions what the two LED flashes or why the furnace smaller blower, ignitors, and burners do not work? Thanks for your help. Model No. H9MPT100J16C1.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

we've told you to look on the inside of the blower panel for the code.. I'll take a guess.. pressure switch stuck


----------



## kasi42 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Fault Codes for Heil Furnace*

I have checked both access panels on front of furnace; no fault codes are listed. If the two, repeated LED flashes indicate a stuck or faulty pressure switch, how difficult is this to replace? I'm an electrician but not an HVAC technician. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

kasi42 said:


> The green LED on the mother board of my 2006 Heil two-stage furnace, flashes twice over and over, after first flashing seven or eight times when power is switched on. The furnace does not light; AC works fine including furnace blower. Any suggestions what the two LED flashes or why the furnace smaller blower, ignitors, and burners do not work? Thanks for your help. Model No. H9MPT100J16C1.



You have a a press switch closed when it should open... your dondensate drain is plugged


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> You have a a press switch closed when it should open... your dondensate drain is plugged


What is a Dondensate drain?

Are they on furnaces made by Don? :laughing:


----------



## veesubotee (Nov 22, 2008)

Beenthere, tsk, tsk.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I been up since 4:30. So it was hard to come up with something better. :jester:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

smart Alec:wink:


----------



## kasi42 (Sep 27, 2010)

No heat yet....I blew out the 1/2-inch condensate hose between the two condensation collector units (top and bottom), including the drain hose from the lower unit which flows to the clear drain hose outside the furnace. Still have two LED flashes (repeatedly), and I can hear a humming sound from the mother board behind the lower access panel. Is there a reset button on the board? Or, is the smaller motor/fan near the heat exchanger froze into position? (Sorry, I didn't answer sooner; I was out of town for five days). Again, thanks for everyone's help...


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Your drain is probably plugged somewhere between the furnace condensate trap and the floor drain (assuming that is the set up you have).

Every thing you need to know is in this manual with pictures to help you identify where in your furnace the part you are looking for is. 
Hope this helps and we will still be here if you need more help.


Good luck.:yes:
http://icpindexing.mqgroup.com/documents/086477/44001202403.pdf


----------



## kasi42 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Heil Furnace Not Lighting*

I removed the two hoses from the PVC tee trap and the lower well/switch near the blower. In addition, all drains/drain hoses have been cleaned and cleared per Heil installation instructions link provided. I also added 8 oz of water to prime between the condesate units. No furnace yet...Is it possible that the smaller fan that pulls in the outside air is seized after only three years? I read somewhere that this was a problem for Heil furnaces. As always, I appreciate your input and that the weather here in northern Illinois is cooperating. Thank you.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

You can't tell the inducer is blowing or not?


----------



## kasi42 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Heil Furnace Not Lighting*

Nothing happens inside the furnace--including no movement or attempt for the inducer motor to start up. I can hear a light humming sound near the mother board not the inducer motor area above it (the furnace is a top blower/vent model in the basement). Thanks for helping me troubleshoot the problem.


----------

